# .22 LR vs. 9mm Both CCW's Die in Road Rage Shootout



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

WOODTV - Ionia shooters at 'point-blank range' | WOOD TV8

Two .22cal to the chest, one to the arm.
One 9mm to the chest.

Please be responsible with your privilege to CC. While extremely rare, the anti-gun socialist's love to jump on these stories.


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

Bad judgment here, but I don't really see any laws being broken. Under stand your ground laws both had the right to shoot the other. Simply two men exercising their Second Amendment rights in accordance with the state law.
BTW, this isn't meant as sarcasm, just a simple statement of fact.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I don't know Michigan law but someone screwed up regardless.When you carry you avoid escalating a situation,which one of these 2 didn't do and got what he deserved.Unfortunately someone else paid for their screwup.That will be apparent when all the facts are gathered.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I don't blame the license board but the idiot that took it too far. He should have driven to a police station or remained moving until the police got there not confront the man and argue. I am sure more will come out in days to come but we need not blame guns or the CCW for the action of this man. He would have shot him without a license in his pocket.


----------



## Donn (Jul 26, 2013)

Believe it or not, this story hasn't gotten the traction I feared it would. I've only seen one column on it in the Detroit Free Press Sunday paper a few weeks back. Sadly, it was only a matter of time till something like this happened. I'm pretty certain, like me, most of you looked around your concealed carry class and thought, "These people are gonna be carrying guns?" Evidently, these two guys were similar to the ones you were concerned with.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

In years past I've frequently agonized to myself over many of the people I've watched handling or simply carrying a gun. The fact is that people aren't all, 'rocket scientists'; they're not paragons of moral virtue; neither are most profoundly religious nor morally inclined. They're just common ordinary people with all of their good and bad points, and guns. (This goes for law enforcement personnel, too.) 

Anyone who carries a gun must never allow himself to forget that 21st century society-at-large has entrusted him with A HIGHER CIVIC RESPONSIBILITY. An unarmed citizen doesn't have to be possessed of either better social manners or greater self-control; BUT, an armed citizen does. 

What stands out in my mind about this particular incident? Mr. Taylor, obviously, abused alcohol. His impaired judgment and a personal tendency to, 'fly off the handle' enabled this incident to occur; HOWEVER, what neither man should have done is to have STOPPED to confront the other; and I find myself wondering just how much the personal possession of a firearm BY BOTH MEN contributed to the bad judgment Taylor initially displayed, and Pullum subsequently followed suite with. This said, the onus of responsibility appears to be mostly on Taylor.


----------



## injunear (Oct 6, 2013)

People like these two guy's make it harder for the rest us as gun owners permit holder or not


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Glock Doctor said:


> In years past I've frequently agonized to myself over many of the people I've watched handling or simply carrying a gun. The fact is that people aren't all, 'rocket scientists'; they're not paragons of moral virtue; neither are most profoundly religious nor morally inclined. They're just common ordinary people with all of their good and bad points, and guns. (This goes for law enforcement personnel, too.)
> 
> Anyone who carries a gun must never allow himself to forget that 21st century society-at-large has entrusted him with A HIGHER CIVIC RESPONSIBILITY. An unarmed citizen doesn't have to be possessed of either better social manners or greater self-control; BUT, an armed citizen does.
> 
> What stands out in my mind about this particular incident? Mr. Taylor, obviously, abused alcohol. His impaired judgment and a personal tendency to, 'fly off the handle' enabled this incident to occur; HOWEVER, what neither man should have done is to have STOPPED to confront the other; and I find myself wondering just how much the personal possession of a firearm BY BOTH MEN contributed to the bad judgment Taylor initially displayed, and Pullum subsequently followed suite with. This said, the onus of responsibility appears to be mostly on Taylor.


Very, very, well said. Taylor, likewise shot first placing two .22cal to the chest and one to the arm of Pullum before Pullum returned fire placing one 9mm to Taylor's chest. Very sad indeed and something we can all learn from especially with what was stated above.


----------

